# Where did you get your 1st MM RIng?



## FlBrother324 (Oct 9, 2013)

A Family member, Br. Mason, Friend, or did you buy it?

My 1st was a gift from my Mentor, it was passed to him by a Brother when he was raised, who received it from a senior Brother in his Lodge when he was raised. I am the 4th owner: 4 generations of Master Masons that I' m aware of . It is quite an honor to wear such a personal piece of Masonic history. I have several others, but that is the most sentimental one for me. 
What say you?




My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sadly mine doesn't have a good story behind it. I bought mine on amazon. Hopefully I'll have a customs one made some day an GAOTU willing I'll give it to my son or other close person one day. Hah


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## j_gimpy (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah I just bought mine from Gordon's Masonic Rings. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## MarkR (Oct 10, 2013)

First one was a cheapo from eBay.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

I made my first one from maple, and used a woodburner to put my name and the date I was Raised on it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 10, 2013)

My uncle gave me mine. It had a small diamond in it and he did not wear it to the auto parts store where he worked. He was worried he would mess it up there, and gave it to me when I was raised.


----------



## bruh_king (Oct 10, 2013)

I got mines down town atlanta
Atlanta, ga
King of star #0300
F&am


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 10, 2013)

Bought a tungsten ring for 10 dollars. The working tools are barely visible which is nice to wear at work. No one can really see it but I can look at it to remind myself to be strong for my family when work has me wanting to get up and walk away.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my first MM ring at a pawn shop.  I liked bringing it back into the family.  I got my SR ring on eBay.  I liked bringing it back into the family.

My two PM rings with the two slightly different PM symbols I got new.  Since I got the tungsten one I've worn it every day to the exclusion of my other rings.  The engineer in me thinks it's very cool and itches to replace it with a titanium one ...


----------



## KyPastMaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Wife purchased mine from a jewelry store . SR ring was included in our petition/degree fees and I have no idea where it is or what happened to it .

As I never had nor will have any children I gave my wife instructions to give my Craft Lodge ring to my second lodge to give to a new MM upon his raising that is deserving .


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 10, 2013)

My first ring was "previously owned". I bought it in a jewelry shop in Bowling Green KY.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

I enjoy hearing tales of rings returning to the Craft. The one I wear now belonged to a Mason I never knew (though I tracked down his Lodge), and was collecting dust when I acquired it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 10, 2013)

After my sister joined OES she bought mine for me. Thanks, Sis!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 10, 2013)

Ebay


----------



## Bro Nester (Oct 11, 2013)

I ordered mine from my local jewelry store. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love how I got mine, but I think that it is a typical story.  I used to see my father dress up for work and where his ring, which wasn't anything too fancy at all. I was initiated in the lodge in my home town, and I got my FC and was raised in a lodge in Copperas Cove while I was stationed at Fort Hood.  My father came to watch me get raised (which I was EXTREMELY surprised when I found out he actually helped raise me).  Anyway, as we were walking back out to his truck to leave, he had his ring in his shirt pocket and pulled itout and gave it to me.  It was a total surprise and meant the world adding to the surprise of my raising.

The next day, I got it resized to fit me, and within weeks I was on a plane to Iraq proudly wearing it.  I still wear it, though I'm pretty careful on where it goes now so that I don't somehow lose it.  With everything going on with his health now, it would kill me to lose it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 13, 2013)

I think that's really cool, Bro. Michael!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 13, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I think that's really cool, Bro. Michael!



Lol why, thank ya, Sir.  Hahah love the new pic that you are using.  Reminds me that I need to update mine on here.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Oct 16, 2013)

One of my best friends bought mine for me from EBay (She calls herself my older sister).  She got it because it was only $16 and suprised me with it a week before I was raised.  Then she told me she knew I would get one that is prettier after a while.  Then she told me that I would never forget her "because I will always be your first."


----------



## John Schnitz (Oct 17, 2013)

I purchased mine from joy jewelers.com

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bro jimmie (Oct 17, 2013)

I got my first 10ct gold MM ring from a pawn shop.


----------



## jaanthony (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't get a ring to ware until a year and a half after I was raised. My mother custom ordered my ring as as birthday surprise for me. It has all the bodies of masonry that I was a member of in 1987. KT, Scottish 32Âº Shrine,  and Eastern Star.  With a 1 carrot CZ mounting.  25 years later she gave me one of my grandmother's 1 carrot diamonds to mount in the ring which gave it a brilliance that made people ask if it was a new ring. 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## FlBrother324 (Oct 18, 2013)

jaanthony said:


> I didn't get a ring to ware until a year and a half after I was raised. My mother custom ordered my ring as as birthday surprise for me. It has all the bodies of masonry that I was a member of in 1987. KT, Scottish 32Âº Shrine,  and Eastern Star.  With a 1 carrot CZ mounting.  25 years later she gave me one of my grandmother's 1 carrot diamonds to mount in the ring which gave it a brilliance that made people ask if it was a new ring.
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Br.JAAnthony,

Your Mother & Grandmother will be with you no matter where you are.
What a lovely gift for her to give you. Worth the wait!

God Bless.


----------



## jaanthony (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for the comment, I wish my Father would have been alive I know I would have loved to see him a Master Mason.  I was blessed to have several mentors whom have now passed and their famalies have given me a majority of their jewelry and pins.  Which I use only after membership in the bodies they corrospond to. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## ej6267 (Oct 19, 2013)

My wife (now, then fiancÃ©) got me mine at a jewelry store that was going out of business in our downtown. I wore it every day on the job (deputy sheriff) until the last six months before I retired. Only stopped wearing it because too many questionable people saw it and asked for special privileges (i.e. not getting arrested!)


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> I love how I got mine, but I think that it is a typical story.  I used to see my father dress up for work and where his ring, which wasn't anything too fancy at all. I was initiated in the lodge in my home town, and I got my FC and was raised in a lodge in Copperas Cove while I was stationed at Fort Hood.  My father came to watch me get raised (which I was EXTREMELY surprised when I found out he actually helped raise me).  Anyway, as we were walking back out to his truck to leave, he had his ring in his shirt pocket and pulled itout and gave it to me.  It was a total surprise and meant the world adding to the surprise of my raising.
> 
> The next day, I got it resized to fit me, and within weeks I was on a plane to Iraq proudly wearing it.  I still wear it, though I'm pretty careful on where it goes now so that I don't somehow lose it.  With everything going on with his health now, it would kill me to lose it.




Very, Very Cool.  That brought tears to my eyes.  I don't wear rings but received a very special gift the night I was raised.  It came from my Mentor and Friend.  He gave me volume one and two of Mackey's Revised Encyclopedia of Freemasonry.  This edition was printed in 1929, he then told me who the books last belonged to.  This was another friend of mine who died more than ten years ago.  This makes it even more special to me.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 4, 2013)

usmcvet said:


> Very, Very Cool.  That brought tears to my eyes.  I don't wear rings but received a very special gift the night I was raised.  It came from my Mentor and Friend.  He gave me volume one and two of Mackey's Revised Encyclopedia of Freemasonry.  This edition was printed in 1929, he then told me who the books last belonged to.  This was another friend of mine who died more than ten years ago.  This makes it even more special to me.


That's really quite a gift! The fact that he thought enough of you to give such a special gift, speaks of the Brotherly bond the two of you share. Maybe you will be able to pass it along to a worthy Brother many years from now, and carry on the tradition. Imagine a Brother 100 years from now receiving that same gift from his mentor. Maybe you can include a listing of the known owners to be kept with the set ( lineage of Brothers, if you will), just a thought? Congratulations, hope you enjoy it for many years to come.

God Bless


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 5, 2013)

FlBrother324 said:


> That's really quite a gift! The fact that he thought enough of you to give such a special gift, speaks of the Brotherly bond the two of you share. Maybe you will be able to pass it along to a worthy Brother many years from now, and carry on the tradition. Imagine a Brother 100 years from now receiving that same gift from his mentor. Maybe you can include a listing of the known owners to be kept with the set ( lineage of Brothers, if you will), just a thought? Congratulations, hope you enjoy it for many years to come.
> 
> God Bless



Thats a great idea!  I was confused when Bob told me who the books belonged to. I pointed at the inscription in pencil and Bob smiled. Then I realized our friend had to have been at least the second owner. I will type something up and put a copy in each book for future brothers.  Thanks.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine belonged to the father of a close friend. I was honored to conduct the father's funeral and the family wanted me to have his ring.


----------



## jmiluso (Nov 5, 2013)

I was given my first ring by the WM of my lodge right after my ceremony was done. I was the first MM made in my lodge during the WM's first year in the east.


My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 5, 2013)

Double Tap!  I messed up the multi quote!


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 5, 2013)

jmiluso said:


> I was given my first ring by the WM of my lodge right after my ceremony was done. I was the first MM made in my lodge during the WM's first year in the east.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry





cog41 said:


> Mine belonged to the father of a close friend. I was honored to conduct the father's funeral and the family wanted me to have his ring.




Both are very cool stories.


----------



## amhdive (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish I had a good story but both mine are from Ebay. I use the band for day to day wear and the other for events/Lodge nights. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 5, 2013)

amhdive said:


> View attachment 3721
> I wish I had a good story but both mine are from Ebay. I use the band for day to day wear and the other for events/Lodge nights.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry


I have never seen a ring (the one in the middle of photo) like that before. Quite unique, and impressive too! Very nice,was it custom made?


----------



## amhdive (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish I could say it was a custom made ring. It's uniqueness is what drew me to it. On the sides are the sun and moon. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Where did you get your 1st MM RIng?o*



amhdive said:


> I wish I could say it was a custom made ring. It's uniqueness is what drew me to it. On the sides are the sun and moon.





amhdive said:


> My Freemasonry


Very nice! Have never seen one like it. Enjoy!


----------



## PaulCastelli (Nov 6, 2013)

I wear this daily.  My Grandpa have it to me when I was raised.  My Nana had bought it for him for the same occasion.  He also gave me her father's ring, which I keep in a safe.


My Freemasonry


----------



## estrfs (Nov 6, 2013)

My wife purchased my first MM ring and gave it to me after my MM return.
I told her I want to complete what I had started before I wore any rings or symbols.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 7, 2013)

PaulCastelli said:


> View attachment 3727 I wear this daily.  My Grandpa have it to me when I was raised.  My Nana had bought it for him for the same occasion.  He also gave me her father's ring, which I keep in a safe.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry


Quite an honor to be given and shared. Your family must be very happy and proud of you for carrying on the Masonic family tradition as you have. Will you wear your Great Grandfather's ring when you become the WM of your Lodge? Or for special ceremonies?


----------



## PaulCastelli (Nov 8, 2013)

FlBrother324 said:


> Quite an honor to be given and shared. Your family must be very happy and proud of you for carrying on the Masonic family tradition as you have. Will you wear your Great Grandfather's ring when you become the WM of your Lodge? Or for special ceremonies?



It is.  My Grandpa (almost 95) was also able to come to partake in my first AASR reunion a few months ago, thanks to the help of some of my brothers (since I had to be there earlier and sit with my reunion class).  That was awesome.

My Great-Grandpa's ring needs some repair.  I may do that at some point and wear it on occasion.  However, I prefer my Grandpa's ring both aesthetically and because it has more sentimental value to me.


My Freemasonry


----------



## fasttito (Nov 8, 2013)

Question, New brothers always ask, what is the proper way to wear your MM ring? Up or down? What finger? MM's do you get this question allot?


2B1IS2ASK1
/G\You Are Never Alone/G\
Stay Thirsty My Brothers


----------



## Omar888 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought mine at amazon. I didn't have 300+ dollars to spend.  I'm happy with my tungsten ring, it costed me 20 dollars.  


My Freemasonry


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 8, 2013)

PaulCastelli said:


> It is.  My Grandpa (almost 95) was also able to come to partake in my first AASR reunion a few months ago, thanks to the help of some of my brothers (since I had to be there earlier and sit with my reunion class).  That was awesome.
> 
> My Freemasonry


Very special bond there, a lot of Masonic knowledge to share in your family. Puts a lump in my throat.
May God's Blessings be upon our Brother (your Grandpa), and you my Brother in all your travels. Just know that your Grandpa's Light will always shine upon you from his ring. Really cool feeling I'll bet knowing that.

Enjoy his Love my Brother.
Your Florida Brother.


----------

